# Planning Next Blast - Test/Tren/Masteron



## OneWheyOrAnother (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey all,

So I'm coming up on week 9 of my cruise and I'm looking to do another blast soon. Was looking for some opinions. Going to use slower acting esters this time, because my body is getting tired of being pinned ED.

*Weeks 1-6* 

Test Enanthate 750mg
Tren Enanthate 450mg
Tbol 40mg

*Weeks 7, 8*

Test Enanthate 1g
Tren Enanthate 525mg

*Weeks 9, 10*
Test Enanthate 1, 250mg
Tren Enanthate 525mg
Masteron Prop 150mg EOD

*Weeks 11, 12*
Test Enanthate 1, 500mg
Tren Enanthate 525mg
Masteron Prop 200mg EOD

*Weeks 13, 14*
Test Enanthate 2g
Masteron Prop 250mg EOD

Going to be running Aromasin and Prami during the whole cycle.
What do you guys think? Particularly heavyiron


----------



## brundel (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you commonly run doses this high?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Mar 9, 2011)

Nope this is my first try, that's why I'm asking for help on this.

Revised below;

*Weeks 1-6* 

Test Enanthate 750mg
Tren Enanthate 450mg
Tbol 40mg

*Weeks 7, 8*

Test Enanthate 1g
Tren Enanthate 525mg
Masteron Prop 150mg EOD

*Weeks 9, 10*
Test Enanthate 1, 250mg
Tren Enanthate 525mg
Masteron Prop 150mg EOD

*Weeks 11, 12*
Test Enanthate 1, 500mg
Tren Enanthate 525mg
Masteron Prop 150mg EOD

*Weeks 13, 14*
Test Enanthate 2g
Masteron Prop 150mg EOD


----------



## brundel (Mar 9, 2011)

Whoa wait.
This isnt your first cycle?
Just the first time at these doses?

Please tell me how many cycles you have run.
What drugs were used.
What doses you are used to.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Mar 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> Whoa wait.
> This isnt your first cycle?
> Just the first time at these doses?
> 
> ...



A lot of cycles.... plenty of high doses....


----------



## brundel (Mar 9, 2011)

How do you normally respond to tren?
Sides?

Personally, I would start the tren E at a little lower dosage than you would with ace.
Enanthate will build up in your system ALOT more than ace will.
This means that at somewhere around week 4 your levels are gonna be a shitload higher than they would be with ace at the same dosage.
If you start to get unbearable sides and have to pull the plug on it things could get worse before better because levels will rise after each shot and take quite a while to drop enough to see sides resolve.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree ^ .  These are very high doses to be taking for that amount of time.  Are you planning to have blood work done to make sure everything is in range?   What is your reasoning?  Do you not gain well well with lower doses?  2 Grams of test a week is a bit excessive IMO.  More isn't always better especially with Tren enanthate.  Like Brundel said Tren enanthate is going to be building up so sides might really hit you hard mid  cycle.  My only advice is try to think about whether you need this much to get to your goal.  Are planning for a competition?


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 9, 2011)

Doses seem to be pretty individual depending on genetics and past use.  I'd probably use less but ther is nothing wrong with the compounds listed. I'd add some hcg and some GHRP-2/6 but that's just me.


----------



## brundel (Mar 9, 2011)

Im not necessarily suggesting that you shouldnt run these doses..hell Im running 300mg of test daily right now.
Im merely saying that unless you use doses like this often or have in the past a gradual increase is probably better.
Especially with the tren E


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 9, 2011)

Same here because the sides can be intense.  Some people can handle high doses without much sides too though.  It is depending on how much he is used to.  I know this cycle would have me a wreck but that is just me I am not used to doses like this.


----------

